

Ask HN: Is HN still having network issues? Got Gateway message from Cloudflare. - throwaway1979


======
bmelton
In my experience, no, but at the same time, I was down for 2 days until I
switched DNS providers.

If you're having issues still, you might want to do what I did, and start
using Google's DNS servers. I believe the IP addresses are 8.8.8.8 and
8.8.4.4.

